# Makeshift goat pen



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been planning on getting goats for awhile now. In fact I have a reservation for a February ND doeling. But things never go as planned lol. I ended up with three unregistered ND does. 18 month old mom and her two 7 month old kids...So now I am scrambling to build a pen and get a shelter up a lot sooner than expected! We came up with this today. Salvaged an old playhouse from a family member and some dog kennels that were on our property when we bought it


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Pretty nice for a temporary!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those will make great kidding pens later 

nice


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank y'all! I was a nervous wreck checking for spots where they might try to get out and get stuck lol! We have twenty acres and the plan is to fence off 1/2 acre strictly as a goat yard but also to rotate our goats through our three horse pastures (2 acres each) We never do things in order though haha.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Kidding pens! Hadn't thought of that! Can't wait!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you were able to come up with something so quickly. Yes, great kidding pen!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a good temporary fix! The shed itself can have a split door attached to help keep weather out and warmth in by closing the top and leaving the bottom open for your girls. Pretty ladies too!


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Great idea about the door I will get my hired hand... Whoops I mean my husband lol on that right away . My next project is to paint their little house. I wanna do barn red with white or beige trim. I found this paint that is for decks. It's sanded and almost like rhino liner for a truck bed. I think I will use that to maybe extend the life of the shed


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks really good and down the road you'll get a lot of use out of it as a kidding pen. Great Job! And your does are beautiful! Are you still getting the one in February? Make sure you posts pics after the paint job.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes I still plan on getting the doeling. I really wanted to breed registered ND's anywho. The mom that I have was registerable as a baby but it was never done. I figured 18 months was too long to backtrack a paper trail anyhow. Her kids are purebred as well. But no papers and the previous owner didn't seem to know how to contact the original breeder. All I got was a farm name. Jubilee Farms in Louisiana. Anyhow, I will keep y'all updated on my pen project


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since you have a breeder name I would check for tattoos in the goats ear. Are you a member of ADGA or AGS? if so then you shoudl have a booklet with a listing of herd names and contact info

these kids are a lost cause now (the cost of making them papered would be WAY more then their worth) but any future kids she has would be what you should be considering and trying to find her papers for. 

Good luck


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

You are probably right. I will check for a tattoo. Ty for the advice. She is a beautiful doe and judging from pictures shown to me by the previous owner she had a very nice udder for a ff. it may be worth my time to at least make an attempt. . On another note I would like to admit to being a Craigslist scavenger lol. What do y'all think of these for little goat huts?! I see them all the time on CL and I think I could screw up some plexiglass over some if the windows to provide better cover.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks real good and I love the name of your place!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> Great idea about the door I will get my hired hand... Whoops I mean my husband lol on that right away . My next project is to paint their little house. I wanna do barn red with white or beige trim. I found this paint that is for decks. It's sanded and almost like rhino liner for a truck bed. I think I will use that to maybe extend the life of the shed


What brand of paint? Where did you find it? We have a goat encloser that needs painting..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> Yes I still plan on getting the doeling. I really wanted to breed registered ND's anywho. The mom that I have was registerable as a baby but it was never done. I figured 18 months was too long to backtrack a paper trail anyhow. Her kids are purebred as well. But no papers and the previous owner didn't seem to know how to contact the original breeder. All I got was a farm name. Jubilee Farms in Louisiana. Anyhow, I will keep y'all updated on my pen project


Here's my opinion on that, I just tracked down the breeders of my doe so I could register her. She was 13 months. 
It did take SOME work but it is SO worth it. 
If you know the farm name I'm sure you can send a picture and ask them. 
I just really thing you should register her 
Makes her babies worth more too if you breed her to a registered buck!(;


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

The product I am using to paint. It's called deck restore. Oh, and I am going to make an attempt to register the doe. Y'all have talked me into it 

http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/2...arleston-exterior-coating-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Fantastic!! I second Stacey's awesome notion of using them for kidding pens and/or isolation pens in the future!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> The product I am using to paint. It's called deck restore. Oh, and I am going to make an attempt to register the doe. Y'all have talked me into it
> 
> http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/202679783/deck-liquid-armor-resurfacer-4-gal-water-based-charleston-exterior-coating-reviews/reviews.htm


Yaaaaaaay 
Let's us know how it goes!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks good! =)


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> The product I am using to paint. It's called deck restore. Oh, and I am going to make an attempt to register the doe. Y'all have talked me into it
> 
> http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/202679783/deck-liquid-armor-resurfacer-4-gal-water-based-charleston-exterior-coating-reviews/reviews.htm


Thank you! Hope you can find the breeder!


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Update on my goat endeavor! We finally did a little more to our lil goat barn! We got up early this morning and having been working our butts off. I used the deck restore paint to hopefully extend the life of the wood siding on the shed they call home. Finished it off with some white trim  . Oh, I also tried to find more info to register my oldest doe. No luck :/. Disconnected phone number ( the original breeder) and no tattoo or other ID on her. 
On a happier note everyone got their first ever hoof trim today and did great! We have a bug wire spool and put a lil pile of feed on it. Put the girls up there one at a time a trimmed away.  mama goat( Rosie) just laid down and let me do it! They are sooo sweet. Also had my first hatch of the year in my incubator, AmericanaX chicks 

































Inspecting the new paint job. Don't worry, I let it dry allll day









Almost forgot to had that I had the hubs install a solar light with a motion sensor on the front of their house. It makes evening feedings sooo much easier


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks really good and congrats on the hatchlings. You might want to put something down on that landing, it looks like it could be mighty slippery if it got wet. You could use shingles or repaint and put sand on it before it drys, or even mix sand in the paint. Either of those will offer a nonslip surface for them. Shingles will also help to keep the hooves filed a little. If you drive around in new home construction sites they usually have leftover or unusable for roofing shingles they will give you.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you! Proud of my new chicks! Oh n the paint is a sanded paint. It's hard to tell in the pic but it is VERY textured. I had originally bought it because we have concrete steps that were so dangerous when they got wet. Painted the steps and had about 3 gallons left over. So I put em to use on the goat shelter. It looks like you are painting with chocolate pudding


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats good to hear. Broken legs and torn muscles from sliding kept going through my mind as I was looking at the pictures.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol that's what was going through my mind with the concrete steps... For me! That particular type of paint is awesome though, provides a lot of traction for em! And I love that it waterproofs everything. I am going to put more plywood inside their shelter( it has weak spots) then paint it too. I hate how the urine soaks into the wood floor in there!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It sounds like some good stuff. The waterproof floor is a great idea and will help cut down on any lingering ammonia smell.


----------

